# network failing on upgrade! [SOLVED] --wait NO IT'S NOT!

## papapenguin

I installed KDE 4.1 and have a problem with networking...

I am using an orinoco gold card for wireless and during startup I get this (it scrolls by really fast):

pcmcia support detected...

starting pcmcia...

socket 0 anonymous memory

modproble memory.cs 2>&1

FATAL modue memory_cs not found

module .../memory_cs.o not available

bind 'memory_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument

all else seems to start up and work, I can access KDE 4 with no problems, but with no networking...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -v

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## papapenguin

here they are:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # emerge --info   
> 
> Portage 2.1.6_rc2 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 i686)                                                            
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I don't see your Wireless card inside your lspci ?

This thing is a USB device or something ?

```

# lsusb

```

----------

## papapenguin

yeah, that's the problem, I can't even see it...

and it's not usb, it's pcmcia...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, do you have at least this inside your .config ?

```

--- PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support    

[ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging               

<*>   16-bit PCMCIA support                  

[*]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[*]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)                              

-*-   32-bit CardBus support                                           

*** PC-card bridges ***                                                

<*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support              

< >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support              

< >   i82092 compatible bridge support              

```

Can you post this plz :

```

# lspci -v

```

For my concen, I have this for my PCMCIA :

```

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

        Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T60/R60 series

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 16

        Memory at e4300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=15, secondary=16, subordinate=17, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: e0000000-e3fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 88000000-8bfff000

        I/O window 0: 0000a000-0000a0ff

        I/O window 1: 0000a400-0000a4ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

        Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

```

----------

## papapenguin

here it is, it comes up here, and so does my ethernet...which I have a network cable plugged in right now too, just for good measure--still no dice

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # lspci -v
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P/KN266 Host Bridge
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

also, when I try to start manually I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin: ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
> -su /etc/init.d/net.eth1: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la                            
> 
> total 300                                                           
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I see what's not working :

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 Jan 2 2006 net.eth1 -> net.eth0 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14682 Dec 1 16:26 net.lo 

```

You need to do that :

```

# /etc/init.d

# rm net.eth0

# rm net.eth1

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

Since we don't see at all your eth1 interface, let make your net.eth0 working for now.

```

# ifconfig -a

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

# ifconfig -a

# ping -c 3 www.google.com

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, does your internet connection use the DHCP, if so change your /etc/conf.d/net to this :

```

papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.* 

# scripts in /etc/init.d. To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!). 

# config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) 

# dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis" 

# config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) 

# dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis" 

```

----------

## papapenguin

ok, so I got eth0 to work, but on startup I now have a different problem with pcmcia, now it says that eth1 does not exist...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # ifconfig -a      
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:d0:4a:e5:34
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

here is rc-status:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # rc-status
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, plz run this command :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -sfn net.lo net.eth1

```

And reboot your box.

----------

## papapenguin

ha!

that did it--thanks d2_racing...now on to the other problems

----------

## d2_racing

Can you send me a pm, maybe I can help you with your other problem  :Razz: 

----------

## papapenguin

dang, I did it again...

upgraded the kernel, eth0 works (networked), but not eth1 (wireless)...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin init.d # rc-status
> 
> Runlevel: default
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:d0:4a:e5:34
> ...

 

----------

## pigeon768

Is your wireless card driver part of the mainline kernel or is an ebuild? If it's an ebuild you need to re-emerge it every time you change kernels.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, ok, since you have upgraded your kernel, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

Also, what model of Wifi card do you have ?

----------

## papapenguin

it's an orinoco gold pcmcia card

but also, eth1 is disabled as well--the previous post lists ifconfig and such...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.1 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r5 i686)                                                    
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # cd /usr/src && ls -la
> 
> total 36
> ...

 

----------

